# Ohko stone aquascaping + plant selection



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

It wouldn't hurt to try!! Maybe start creating some hardscapes with them both and post some pics!!


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I do two aquascape tonight on the board with a plan of plant.

What do you think ? 

First










Two










First with plant











I take any comment, any suggestion about plant etc.


----------



## xxoczukxx (Aug 16, 2014)

Xenaph said:


> I do two aquascape tonight on the board with a plan of plant.
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> ...


i just want to say, i love your plant editing job LOL


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank

It hard with a Mac lol


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

The hardscapes look too much alike you only took out 1 stone for the second hardscape and didn't move anything around. Try switching it up a little more. You don't have to use all stones either. Maybe google pics of what type of scape you are trying to create, get some inspiration and use your imagination.


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I want to create a aquascape like theses inspirations but with the nasaea crassicaulis in the center. The two big stone on the right, i really love it. With no sand it hard to give the right orientation i would like to. Maybe with a bigger orientation on the left.


Here a list of plant i have an idea to put in:

- nasaea crassicaulis 
- rotala sp green
- Rotala rotundifolia 
- myriophylum tuberculum 
- myriophylum matogrossense
- pogostemon eretus 
- hemianthus micranthemoide
- hottania palustris 

This picture have a branch of wood, but i want to replace it with the plant.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,

Here some good picture of nature i want to recreate something similar with ohko stone and other plant. I dont want recreate something 100% of wild.


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Xenaph said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here some good picture of nature i want to recreate something similar with ohko stone and other plant. I dont want recreate something 100% of wild.


I LOVE the second pic!! It's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

With the second pic, it Will be possible to pût the red plant with a patch of sand un front ?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

The largest stone shouldn't be at the end but somewhere off center. Think of the rule of thirds. It should be at one of those points.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

One problem is your focal point (the largest couple of rocks) is all the way to the right. It should be closer to 1/3 of the way in. Also I think you should try grouping the rocks closer together, not so evenly spaced apart.

Try it with a tighter group of two or three of largest stones in the 1/3 range, some empty space, then a tight group of two or three of the medium-ish stones to the left, possibly accented by a few very small ones scattered about in the mid-forgeround area.

The main problem now is you have too many rocks and they look too strategically spaced, with no real focal point(s) in the proper area(s). Google image golden ratio+aquascaping for the general idea.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

I had an idea to recreate stone henge. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Is it better ?

I will change a little bit my initial walkthrough.

My working table is 21" x 15", my tank is 30" x 18".

So the idea is to do a island or a green valey on left and right with some moss on the stone and 1-2 foreground plant between rock.

No dutch with this scape.










Inspiration


----------



## st3phaniex3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Xenaph said:


> Is it better ?
> 
> I will change a little bit my initial walkthrough.
> 
> ...


That looks a lot better!!! I can't wait to see how it turns out!!


----------



## How3y (Jun 11, 2015)

That looks 10000000000000x better now


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah that last version is sweet!


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank everyone.

Here a primilary list of plant. 

What do you think about the choice, do have a suggestion for another and place ?

*Background plant*

Aponogeton crispus ‘Red’









Aponogeton Crinum Calamistratum 









*Background between path*

Microsorum pteropus ‘Trident’









Microsorum ’narrow’ 









*Midground between rock on left side*

Fontinalis Antipyretica ‘willow’ 









*Midground on rock (2) in front of fontinalis*

riccardia chamedryfolia 









*On rock*

taxiphyllum ’spiky’ vertically on ohko stone









Fissidens fontanus on rock foreground









Moss weeping (dont know yet)


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

Is it a good idea to put sand on right and left side or put sand only in front of the tank and fill with substrate middle and back of the tank ?


----------



## Desertsp (Feb 17, 2013)

Like what you're doing, especially how you're emulating an actual landscape!

Did you find a source for the red apongen crispus? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I know it is illegal to import in canada. I will order from Europe and cross the finger with the duty. Aqua essential or the green machine have it in UK.


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

With my inspiration and my actual land scape.

Do i need to buy 2 bigger rock for the from of scape, and put these behind to create depth ?


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

I bought 2 new rocks to create more depth with the others.

Left rock = 17 lbs
Right rock = 10 lbs


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Xenaph your plants look rreally good. Do you use RO/ Soft water?


----------

